#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Big Data >  >  Do you know RESTful programming?

## Shamee

Do you have any best ways to learn RESTful programming related to Data Science? Share your thoughts on it :Smile:  :Thumbs:

----------


## Medusa

there are many platforms to learn RESTful programming, you can go through REST API Tutorial other is very familiar to us RESTful Web Services Tutorial and What is REST? | Codecademy

----------

